# Beef Jerky Qview



## mike w (Nov 9, 2014)

So, now that I got stainless steel nuts and bolts, I've gotten one shelf installed on the smoker. I miscalculated and need some more washers to add the next shelf. No worries, we'll get those for the next batch of jerky.

2 cups soy sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 tsp cumin seed

1 tsp fennel seed

1 tsp Chinese 5 spice

2 Tbsp wasabi powder

1 tsp minced ginger.

1 Tbsp cider vinegar

3 Tbsp lea & perrins Wooster sauce

Ingredients













KINDLE_CAMERA_1415279082000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






Toasting the fennel and cumin seeds













KINDLE_CAMERA_1415279074000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






ground up cumin and fennel













KINDLE_CAMERA_1415279301000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






trimmed eye of round, cubed and cut into 3" pieces.













KINDLE_CAMERA_1415279497000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






Bagged up in the marinade overnight.













KINDLE_CAMERA_1415279699000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






On the smoker now with the new shelf













KINDLE_CAMERA_1414755949000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014


















KINDLE_CAMERA_1414755953000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014


----------



## mike w (Nov 9, 2014)

KINDLE_CAMERA_1414771460000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014





All done. Unfortunately the photo doesn't do it justice. It's a deep burgundy red color. No heat so I think the wasabi powder didn't do anything. I like sushi so I was hoping for a little bite. All good though, my kiddo is gnawing away happily at a piece lol


----------



## wade (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Mike - they look good. How long did you smoke them for and how long were they air dried? I must admit that I have not made jerky with meat cut that thick before - were they soft and chewy or fairly hard?


----------



## mike w (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Wade, I smoked them for about 4 hours yesterday, until internal temps were 160 on the thickest pieces. I had about 25% of the meat cut thinner so those pieces dried out much more than the thicker cubed pieces. Those pieces are tough to chew, which I like. My kid likes chewy pieces which are a bit moister. The cubed thick pieces turned out like that. Since I cut with the grain he is able to grasp a piece and gnaw on it since he's still teething. 
Since my smoker is a pellet grill, more like a convection oven, the lowest smoke set runs 160-170ish. Luckily it was cold yesterday so the initial hour ran 120-140ish Fahrenheit. I bumped it up to 180 for the last two hours and kept checking temps and taste testing for the desired chewability and moisture level.
After they were finished they air dried on the counter until cool enough to bag and go in the fridge, about an hour and a half.


----------



## wade (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like a good method. I usually salt cure mine to begin with and then air dry at room temperature so it takes a little longer. I will give your method a try.


----------



## mike w (Nov 10, 2014)

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks GREAT Mike.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

